# Bạn Quan Tâm Chuyên Mục Nào Nhất Tại Phunuvn?



## Admin (1 Tháng mười một 2012)

*- Hãy cho biết bạn quan tâm đến Box nào nhiều nhất tại PHUNUVN?  (Vote  phiếu hoặc comment nếu Box bạn quan tâm không có trong mục bình  chọn).  Nếu bạn là khách, hãy dành 30s đăng ký thành viên để tham gia bình chọn.

Bạn cảm thấy diễn đàn nên thêm chuyên mục về lĩnh vực gì? Tại sao?

Phần  thưởng là 1 Title cá nhân vĩnh viễn dành cho thành viên có ý kiến  thiết  thực, khả thi và nhận được nhiều sự ủng hộ của các thành viên  khác và BQT.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* ​


----------



## beyeu (8 Tháng mười một 2012)

Quan tâm mục ảnh đẹp


----------



## Denvoitoi (20 Tháng mười hai 2012)

Hi! All
Diễn đàn phụ nữ online,là một nơi mà để tất cả mọi người cùng chia sẻ nỗi lòng của mình,hoặc những vấn khó nói (ví dụ:tình dục,đời sống vợ chồng,nhỏ to tâm sự và tìm bạn tri kỷ v.v..), nhưng đối với mình chuyên mục tìm bạn là mình thích nhất,vì nó tạo cho mọi người tiến lại gần nhau dù đang ở nam hay bắc,để cùng nhau chia sẻ những suy nghĩ về sống cũng như trong công việc của mình.
Chúc diễn đàn được nhiều sự ủng từ cộng.
Denvoitoi


----------



## kupi (17 Tháng hai 2013)

Tim pan ket pan hj


----------



## kutakto (9 Tháng một 2014)

theo mình thì mục tìm bạn mình nên phân chia theo khu vực để mọi người dễ tìm kiếm hơn


----------

